# NPC Launches Men's Physique Class for 2011



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.hardbody.com/n...99s-physique-division/

Now...this is in line with a bikini class IMO, a step down from the classics also.

For those who want to look muscular without dieting down hard...no speedos, the men will wear board shorts










comments?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Indroudces :lol:

Don't like the idea tbh. As a spectator, if I want to look at guys in board shorts, I'll check out the summer edition of GQ.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I dunno, those guys are in great shape. I imagine it's to try and get the sport to appeal more to the general public. It has as much of a place as bikini imo.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Might have more general appeal. Athletes, footballers, Rugby players etc. could participate and raise the profile of the sport


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

looks like some of them guys have dieted pretty hard to me,it must be for those guys who dont want to put in all the years of hard graft before the diet even starts to get a decent set of quads on em lol:rolleyes:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

dont see the point in this tbh. it has no place in a bodybuilding show. same goes for bikini. great for raising profile etc, but its not bodybuilding. whatsoever.

more like mens health cover model or something.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are some seriously big guys!

Didn't realize that this is what it would be like tbh.

I will have to take a look as this looks much more fun to me that regular bb!

Plus the lower class goes up to 5ft8 so i would be at the top of my class, fvcking awesome!!!


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Im mirin those physiques.

great idea IMO.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

That just looks like bodybuilders who have no thighs! So if you have small quads or hams you just wear shorts???

Since when was bodybuilding not about being huge and ripped? The sports going weird ways.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

martin brown said:


> That just looks like bodybuilders who have no thighs! So if you have small quads or hams you just wear shorts???
> 
> Since when was bodybuilding not about being huge and ripped? The sports going weird ways.


 Don't be hater personally i think it looks great. No more gay looking poses its taking it back to the basics 100% vain/egotistical/beach bodies....pure sex appeal.

Aaron explain your logic about how this is a step down from classics?!

In the classic class i could compete at 77kg basically i would be non existant.

Here there is no weight limit....

Personally i will be doing this class next time i compete without a doubt!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

1/4 turns with hand on hip or in your pocket. Fabulous, darling!


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Don't be hater personally i think it looks great. No more gay looking poses its taking it back to the basics 100% vain/egotistical/beach bodies....pure sex appeal.
> 
> Aaron explain your logic about how this is a step down from classics?!
> 
> ...


Tbh i dont think your physique would fit in.....your physique is not aesthetically appealing IMO (legs to short,blocky,moon face).

Not hating......just saying what i see.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

D92 said:


> Tbh i dont think your physique would fit in.....your physique is not aesthetically appealing IMO (legs to short,blocky,moon face).
> 
> Not hating......just saying what i see.


 As much as i dislike you i will reply to this.

OBVIOUSLY a smaller physique would be needed perhaps like this shot which was about 3 years ago and 205lb. Of course no posing would be done i am talking about the actual muscular size.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

johnyboy said:


> looks like some of them guys have dieted pretty hard to me,it must be for those guys who dont want to put in all the years of hard graft before the diet even starts to get a decent set of quads on em lol:rolleyes:


err,those 2 in the middle look ok to me bro,and to be fair you cant

see there legs lol,i think the smaller guys are more suited too

the look tbh.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> As much as i dislike you i will reply to this.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY a smaller physique would be needed perhaps like this shot which was about 3 years ago and 205lb. Of course no posing would be done i am talking about the actual muscular size.


That pic actually proves my point perfectly.

IMO your just too blocky and not streamlined enough like the guys in the OP

UMAD ?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

i wouldnt say con is blocky d92, look at his lat insertions, nice and low, creates a v taper ( no block there ) nice shaped chest a big v shape to it in that pose. look at the black guy in the OP hes massive! con standing normally isnt going to the same as he is posing.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

D92 said:


> That pic actually proves my point perfectly.
> 
> IMO your just too blocky and not streamlined enough like the guys in the OP
> 
> UMAD ?


 Lol nope not mad at all but you must be mad if you think that's blocky....never have i heard that comment before. Oh well yes besides from a very annoying teenage boy called d92 that seems to find enjoyment following me around the board and spamming up good threads by starting petty little arguements with me.

Back on topic. These boys in the picture out size a lot of regular bodybuilders and look to be middle weight to light heavy size to me.

I can see where it could come in. Lets say you are an average bb nothing massive but still a bb and you are dieting for a big show. 8 weeks out comes along and you are not inshape for a bb show but you are in shape for this class. You go you do no carb up you just go as you are, you don't need a massive amount of tan. You don't pump up back stage and you do the class for fun and EXPOSURE. Chances are no one from this board will ever make it to the cover of MD but health and fitness, perhaps


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

A good friend of mine, Andy Ashton, won Mr America a couple of years ago and he'd be pretty well suited to this type of comp if he hadn't trained like a *** for the past couple of years and lost all his size.

Seems like a good idea this comp tbh


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think they have decent physiques, better than most on here inc mine atm...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> As much as i dislike you i will reply to this.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY a smaller physique would be needed perhaps like this shot which was about 3 years ago and 205lb. Of course no posing would be done i am talking about the actual muscular size.


On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the least, and 10 being the most, tell us how much you wish you could go back in time to that pic, slap yourself upside the head, tell yourself to get a bloody haircut, shave of that fvcking rapist beard, and pull your god-damn pants up?

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

and of course beat yourself silly for keeping such a messy desk

just sayin

:lol:

Not jealous of physique in the slightest


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

You cant say they have no size, theyd probably all be able to compete in 'regular' bb'ing, especially the guy second from left.

To those who say they have no legs, well you cant only see one guys quads, second from right and they look ok to me :confused1:


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Also, the guy on the right looks lke the chap from jersey shore :tongue:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> and of course beat yourself silly for keeping such a messy desk
> 
> just sayin
> 
> :lol:


 I always wear my pants like that its called being hip bro.

Hair is wicked cool don't hate cause you're bald!

Rapist beard, yeah it was a bit thin back then i can do a much better one these days:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I always wear my pants like that its called being hip bro.
> 
> Hair is wicked cool don't hate cause you're bald!
> 
> Rapist beard, yeah it was a bit thin back then i can do a much better one these days:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Guess I am just getting old and grumpy, you pesky kids up to all sorts of tomfoolery these days, under the banner of "cool"

:lol:

(that bald comment really hurt, you cnt :lol: )


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

I do have a question, in order to win, people will start trying to get a bit bigger then the competition, then a little bit leaner and so on and so on, and when does it/the competitors, just turning in 'regular' bb'ing/bb'ers?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

little_jm said:


> I do have a question, in order to win, people will start trying to get a bit bigger then the competition, then a little bit leaner and so on and so on, and when does it/the competitors, just turning in 'regular' bb'ing/bb'ers?


 No its all about being more alpha than the other guys and that goes beyond pure size.

I already thought up a stage move of making pretending wild west shooting with my fingers......i am going to kick ass:thumb:


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> No its all about being more alpha than the other guys and that goes beyond pure size.
> 
> I already thought up a stage move of making pretending wild west shooting with my fingers......i am going to kick ass:thumb:


haha, well judging by that other thread you might have tough competition as it seems every person on the forum seems to judge themselves 100% alpha :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

little_jm said:


> haha, well judging by that other thread you might have tough competition as it seems every person on the forum seems to judge themselves 100% alpha :lol:


 Yeah but every one else seems to think of them self as too good for this class so i guess i will just go and pick up my pro card with no competition


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah but every one else seems to think of them self as too good for this class so i guess i will just go and pick up my pro card with no competition


You best get practicing your pronunciation of 'dude' and 'bro' then to match those board shorts :tongue:

On a serious note I hope this is picked up by nabba/ukbff,something id be interested in


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

D92 said:


> That pic actually proves my point perfectly.
> 
> *IMO your just too blocky and not streamlined enough like the guys in the OP*
> 
> ...


WTF??? some serious physique envy going on here methinks.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

najybomb said:


> dont see the point in this tbh. it has no place in a bodybuilding show. same goes for bikini. great for raising profile etc, *but its not bodybuilding. whatsoever.*
> 
> *more like mens health cover model or something*.


really? what is it then?

ive got as good friend of mine who does muscle and fitness/mens health shoots and he is a british champ so im sure he would laugh his tits of at your post:thumbup1:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Standing on stage in board shorts isn't conventional bodybuilding is it? No. That's the reasoning behind my post. Laugh away


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> http://www.hardbody.com/n...99s-physique-division/
> 
> Now...this is in line with a bikini class IMO, a step down from the classics also.
> 
> ...


Lose the board shorts and show me your legs! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

najybomb said:


> Standing on stage in board shorts isn't conventional bodybuilding is it? No. That's the reasoning behind my post. Laugh away


but if it draws a crowd and sells tickets thats the main thing is it not? bums on seats and all that?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Go back and read my post then, I said great for raising profile BUT isn't bodybuilding. Which it isn't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

najybomb said:


> Go back and read my post then, I said great for raising profile BUT isn't bodybuilding. Which it isn't.


these guys have clearly built their physiques up and spent as much time training as anyone else so effectivly it is ,but i suppose your right its not conventional bodybuilding.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

i dont understand it, what is it they are judged on, what do they do when they come on stage, just stand there?......and why do they hide their legs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

IanStu said:


> i dont understand it, what is it they are judged on, what do they do when they come on stage, just stand there?......and why do they hide their legs?


i must admit id like to see the judging criteria. maybe the reason they where shorts is to try and make it a bit more mainstream to get the general public interested. theres alot of people out there with decent physiques thsat dont want to stand on stage as a bb or bb judged as a bb so maybe something for them


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

najybomb said:


> Go back and read my post then, I said great for raising profile BUT isn't bodybuilding. Which it isn't.


I have to agree with your post

I don't like it. If they do implement it lose the shorts, hides half the physique!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Aaron explain your logic about how this is a step down from classics?!
> 
> In the classic class i could compete at 77kg basically i would be non existant.
> 
> ...


The classics was a step down from the weight cats so those who didnt want to get huge to be competitive, this physique class is a step down from that with regards to the competitors no requiring the same level of dieting

for those without the size, they would choose the classics, for those who dont want to diet down to sub 6% and train their legs hard, they have the physique.

not a direct step behind the classics as the physique guys have a lot of mass from the pics, but a step backwards in conditioning


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

these guys look pretty ripped to me, especially when you consider they arent even posing /tensing

the class looks like being what a lot of us thought Classic was going to be- shape, symmetry, classical muscular look. In which case, a good thing. BUT ..the board shorts??????? that makes as much sense as the women posing in a knee length skirt......

i dont really see the need for this AND classics ...i like the description of this class ..apart from the shorts!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree shorts should be a bit shorter like guy second from the right.

TBH posing trunks is very gay looking. I for one tell people i do strongman not bodybuilding if i get asked on the street because bb comes across mega gay!

This at least does not look like that.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind looking like any of them blokes in the picture. :confused1:

So what is the main difference between this and 'traditional' body building shows then, not sure i really get it other than they're not doing poses??? :confused1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I agree shorts should be a bit shorter like guy second from the right.
> 
> TBH posing trunks is very gay looking. I for one tell people i do strongman not bodybuilding if i get asked on the street because bb comes across mega gay!
> 
> This at least does not look like that.


I have to agree with that, the thong, the orange tan, the white teeth smile and certain posses are off putting


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see no harm in it and I think it can tap into why a lot of folk train, for the holidays and the beach body.

I went to my first bb event a couple of months ago and I had no idea fake tan was such an art. I think there were some folk who got it a little wrong but had great bodies and were I'm sure negatively judged on that.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

as soon as saw the subject line, i knew that there would be negative comments, like "it isn't bodybuilding"

why, cos they aren't that big? (actually some of them are, if that pic's anything to go by)

so the women's figure class isn't bodybuilding either then?

of course it's bodybuilding, they are training and dieting to make their bodies a certain way.

i do admit the shorts are a copout, can't see if they even train their legs, maybe some cycling type shorts at least?

as has already been said, the orange skin, tiny pants etc probably puts alot of people off, so if this encourages more people into bodybuilding (cos it is!), then so be it.

also, once they're got their foot in the door, they might realise how fantastic it is, and throw themselves in deeper, tiny pants class and all!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> also, once they're got their foot in the door, they might realise how fantastic it is, and throw themselves in deeper, tiny pants class and all!


bingo bango

same as bodyfitness and fitness... its a way to get into the 'sport' without jumping in the deep end


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

its obviously meant for the mainstream, on the comments about hiding their legs thats the point. alot of people find a bodybuilders legs very unatractive, i work in a supplement shop and we have an animal pack poster in the mirror with someone on it think it might be frank mgrath with his legs out and all i hear when people walk past is that disgusting etc, this will apeal more to the general public.


----------



## bigphil1982 (May 13, 2010)

I think they should have mens bodybuilding (different weight classes) and womens bodybuilding (different weight classes).

Get rid of all this bikini and fitness nonsense. I see girls in that kinda shape in lloyds on saturday night. Figure competitors can go in with the bodybuilders in the respective weight class.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

bigphil1982 said:


> *I think they should have mens bodybuilding (different weight classes)* and womens bodybuilding (different weight classes).
> 
> Get rid of all this bikini and fitness nonsense. I see girls in that kinda shape in lloyds on saturday night. Figure competitors can go in with the bodybuilders in the respective weight class.


 :confused1: they have done since just after the early 1900's!! 

as for the fitness and bikini, it draws a crowd and is popular with competitors aswell so they will never go reardless of a few peoples opinion.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm just a bit confused as to how it would be judged. People will want to win, so therefore will try and get that bit bigger, or that more ripped than their competitors, or they might apply a bit of fake tan, that sort of thing to give them an edge so then it starts to crossover.

How would it be judged if not condition or size?

Perhaps I'm being thick...


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't see the problem. I'd love to have a physique like that, that's for sure. As stated earlier it could also get people more into the sport of bodybuilding without having to throw themselves in at the deep end. They guy with shorter shorts doesn't seem to have chicken legs either so fair play, I think they all look pretty big.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

NPC is in USA not UK right.

Isnt that class a bit like that FAME org I see them in board shorts and face paint


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

It brings something else to the table, so why not. I have no problem with it.


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

God said:


> I'm just a bit confused as to how it would be judged. People will want to win, so therefore will try and get that bit bigger, or that more ripped than their competitors, or they might apply a bit of fake tan, that sort of thing to give them an edge so then it starts to crossover.
> 
> How would it be judged if not condition or size?
> 
> Perhaps I'm being thick...


I get what your saying here and it is a bit confusing. There is no proper posing so I guess it's judged on who looks the best when in a relaxed natural position. :s


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I think its a good idea overall tbh.

I like the bikini class in women, and really dislike the physique of the really big muscular women, not my cup of tea at all.

I think mr olympia contestants, like the women, although very impressive, looks freaky and I personally wouldn't like to be that big, which is just as well because I probably couldn't

This event however seems more relatable to me, and I think in a few years, I could possibly compete in an event like this.

Each to their own


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Indeed, just seems very subjective. I looked on the link about judging criteria after posting and apparently if you are "excessively muscular", points can be deducted so I think it would be hard to judge.

If you finish third in a normal class, for the next year you can try and get bigger or make sure you come in better condition, but what can you do in this class? Seems like it's just down to aesthetics and therefore genetics?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

to me body building is about looking good and these guys look good. Most 'normal' people really couldn't tell the difference between these guys and 'proper' body builders anyway.

personally i dont get the board short thing i mean they will have spent time working on there legs why not show um off just a little more.

If im being honest that chances of me ever dieting down enough to do this class wouldn't happen let alone the levels of the proper classes. So in my opinion guys that can get themselves (and probably keep themselves) in this kind of condition, are just as much body builders as the other classes.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the guys in pic look very good

Far superior to you average classic guy, very decent physiques IMO

I think it would draw sh1t loads in, The stigma of standing on stage in your pants is very off putting, but everyone wants to look super hench on beach and by pool, so would get loads competitors

I would have thought would have a large mainstream appeal

In Fact I dont have any aspirations to BBuild again, But thats a class I may consider doing myself, even for a laugh


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

here's to hoping they do an old gits masters class then joe


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> here's to hoping they do an old gits masters class then joe


Ha ha, Get James C up there with me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

joe, i'm actually speechless....


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I think the guys in pic look very good
> 
> Far superior to you average classic guy, very decent physiques IMO
> 
> ...


you're too blocky :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

im gonna get my shorts on later and see how i look


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

crouchmagic said:


> you're too blocky :lol:


LMFAO

If that means Fat then good chance lol

If reference to CONs post

I actually think he would look the bollox in that class:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TBH this looks more "bodybuilding" than the girls bikini class does 

These types of guys classes and the girls bikini classes are HUGE in South Africa.... I used to be really against them but tbh so long as we take them for what they are they arent harming anyone. I'm not 100% sure about them being in a traditional bodybuilding show but thats another matter.

What I have noticed is that SA compared to the uk is VERY fitness orientated so classes like this (male and female) have huge appeal and entries due to the sheer number of people in the country training to look good. I'd imagine they're really popular in states/australia too ie hotter countries?

Little bit effeminate perhaps... hand on hip and all that.... but I am going to refrain from saying "I dont find that attractive" cos thats not really the point now is it......?


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> TBH this looks more "bodybuilding" than the girls bikini class does
> 
> These types of guys classes and the girls bikini classes are HUGE in South Africa.... I used to be really against them but tbh so long as we take them for what they are they arent harming anyone. I'm not 100% sure about them being in a traditional bodybuilding show but thats another matter.
> 
> ...


Yeah I noticed all of that about SA too. I used to sit on my deck chair in the mornings and watch the running parties of girls (like 30+ at a time).

It seems just the normal for girls/guys to train for looks out there all year round.

Awesome place even if it is very troubled.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

they should do one with a tshirt on too - id do that lol

seriously think they look good, just make the shorts a bit shorter (in a non gay way ) to show the quads more


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

They are probably how I would like to look in all honesty


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Something I could join in on.... Nice one

As long as it's not like that fame thing where people dress up like idiots


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> If reference to CONs post
> 
> I actually think he would look the bollox in that class:thumb:


 :beer:

See now that JW has joined in opinions change:whistling:

Any one who thinks these guys look small is fvcking insane IMO.

Big muscular guys not dehydrated close to death looking healthy and fit.

I love bodybuilding its great fun but i couldn't do more than one show every so often as it takes too much out of me. Does not mean i wouldn't enjoy getting up on stage more often. With this class i could as that kind of shape is for me holdable year round.

I think it would make bb shows a lot less cringe worthy! Instead of every little guy getting on stage and throwing down most musculars and making the audience feel bad for the silly guy he can enter here and look the part:thumb:

But then again i have always been very critical of who should compete in actual bb and if it went my way 90% of guys at regional shows would be in that class and only the top 10% would be in the bodybuilding.

Plus its fvcking disgusting when some guy gets up there with a jiggly ass at least in this class it would be covered by shorts. And he would be up there with a load of other guys not by him self posing to the Spice Girls:whistling:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Let me guess you be dressed as superman posing to the theme tune

P.s nob off and get your own division and leave this to the rest of us lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> Let me guess you be dressed as superman posing to the theme tune


 No posing in this class mate which is fine by me i actually hate individual posing. The only part of posing i like doing is the pose down at the end


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

So what you just stand their .....bit weird


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> So what you just stand their .....bit weird


 Its about showing the audience your personality and style


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

What are you gonna do then???

LMAO


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> What are you gonna do then???
> 
> LMAO


 I am going to pretend my fingers are guns and i am going to finger shoot all the female judges while winking


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am going to pretend my fingers are guns and i am going to finger all the female judges while winking


You sure fingering them will work...??


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Decisions decisions then Con.... hand on hip or in pocket!?!


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Only on a bodybuilding board do people think its ok to walk around in a pair of undersized speedos, covered in marmite. Everyone else thinks its soft gay porn.

Good idea but they should probably do a couple of the less retarded looking poses.

A lot of people love the bodybuilding life style, the look, the training, the community but just do not relate to the gay bit, so its a good idea IMO.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

IMO they are in great shape..agree with Con, I would not class these guys as small. A good ide aIMO, just get them to wear normal shorts, not beach types.

BTW Con you look good in that Pic, would be more than chuffed if I looked like that!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Con you're forgetting one massive problem you'll have in this 'pretty boy' class.....

your face looks like a condom full of walnuts


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> Con you're forgetting one massive problem you'll have in this 'pretty boy' class.....
> 
> your face looks like a condom full of walnuts


 :lol: I will have to strongly disagree there


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't get me wrong though, i still would


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL literally @ hamsternuts


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Ah, mixed thoughts, so many mixed thoughts.

Firstly - is that photo REAL? The class starts in 2011, so who are these guys? There's not been a show yet! It could just be a mock up by the website editor, in which case we do not know that these guys are representative of how the class will look.

Secondly - how is it judged? With normal bbing - both men and women - there's a range of criteria such as size, symmetry, condition, etc. With this there's nothing. Like the Bikini class it's more of a beauty pageant.

And that's my problem...

People think bbing shows are "a bit gay" because of the trunks, tan and posing. But you can explain that it's judged on size, symmetry, condition etc, and that the tan is to enhance definition, and the trunks are needed to show all muscles fully, and the poses designed to demonstrate the musculature to max effect. They still think it's odd, a bit vain, but can "get it" just about. Call it art.

But Physique class? It's men's bikini. How's it judged? It's just vanity without the fig leaf of full body muscular developjment art. And the board shorts. It looks really gay without the excuse of bbing.

I like the principle of the class however as bbing needs an easier "entry level" that boxers, MMA fighters, rugby players etc can try out with limited prep - but I don't like the practice as planned.

Judge it in the same manner as Classic bbing but with (1) lower weight limits for each height and (2) less focus on conditioning. Replace the board shorts with mid-thigh boxer shorts or those tighter fitting shorts some MMA fighters wear so that the thigh can be seen mostly in flesh and rest in profile. Then it'll work and be proper bbing. If you can't see all the muscles, it's not bbing, just as a wet t-shirt contest isn't bbing.

Whilst at it...change the Classic class trunks to the old style with the wider sides as worn in 60s/70s.

Oh and in all classes please BAN stupid dancing in the individual routine round! I like this round but ass shaking is not displaying musculature!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

The guys in the pic look decent to me, fairly big with low bf, i wouldnt complain if looked like that.

BUT i dont get it. If just stood there with no posing, no real judging criteria it seems or what would be a very hard class to judge imo it is a bit pointless. The reason it seems pointless to me is if i had that look i would rather be stood in my shorts on the beach winning the attention of fit birds rather than stood next to other guys with hope winning a trophy.


----------

